
Twitter says Infowars hasn't 'violated our rules.' That's not the case - sethbannon
https://money.cnn.com/2018/08/09/media/twitter-infowars-alex-jones/index.html
======
prolikewh0a
It's so weird that CNN is going after Alex Jones by sending rule violations
directly to Twitter. What stake does CNN have in this besides a publicity
stunt to go "we're the good guys :3".

~~~
dragonwriter
A major platform making claims at odds with the facts in defense of it's
behavior in a prominent public controversy is itself newsworthy.

And they aren't sending rule violations to Twitter, they are reporting on
Twitter's claims about rule violations (as part of that reporting, they
provide an opportunity for Twitter to comment to the violations addressed in
the reporting, but that's standard journalistic practice.)

~~~
prolikewh0a
>A major platform making claims at odds with the facts in defense of it's
behavior in a prominent public controversy is itself newsworthy.

Twitter decides their rules and who they want to allow/disallow. It's almost
as if CNN is forcing this on Twitter at this point. It makes this all seem
like some sort of weird coordinated effort.

It also says, as quoted below, exactly what I said above.

>CNN on Wednesday morning presented Twitter with examples of such content
available on both the InfoWars and Jones account.

*Just as a side note, I don't support Alex Jones and I think he's terrible.

